# 1 Year Old - Given up



## Exocet77 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, we tried just about everything for our girl to have standing ears. We have come to terms that there never going to stay up. They are erect off and on when she gets alert or excited, then flop shortly after  We love her regardless though.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

She's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

She's gorgeous ears up or not!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, she is very beautiful. She looks extremely German Shepherd despite her flopping ears... don't think for a second it detracts from her look. She is so gorgeous!


----------



## TheVintageAngel (Oct 4, 2011)

She's beautiful - look at those amber eyes! I think her ear situation is sort of neat...they are like mood rings...you can tell her emotions by her ears! :wub:


----------



## Exocet77 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. We tried, glue, rollers, tape, popsicle sticks, breath rite strips LoL. We got her from a breeder when she was 6 months old. She was the last one to go, and I assume its b/c she had the soft ears. There is another few dogs in the lines that do have soft ears as well, so its in her genes. Just get annoyed when ppl ask if she's purebred do to them. I guess I still get a little defensive over them.

She's a great dog and I have bonded to her well, ears up or not


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Awww she is beautiful :wub:

I also have a soft eared girl and used to be a bit upset when people would assume she is a mix. But now to be honest I wouldn't have her any other way, it adds to her character


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She is beautiful, I love her dark face


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

She's beautiful with either look! Very pretty girl - lovely coat.


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

Good looking dog!!


----------



## LoveMyMoby (Mar 15, 2012)

Our Moby is almost 9 months old, and we've given up on his ears. He hated it when we tried to tape. Broke my heart.  We LOVE his ears now. They fit his personality. He's the greatest!! He certainly draws attention wherever we take him because of the look those ears give him.  Big Moe...we love every bit of those soft ears!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Don't feel bad, both of my dogs ears are up but I always get asked if they are purebred because one is solid black and the other is a red sable.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Taz had one floppy ear and I tried everything too and gave up too. You know what? he ended up being a really good dog no matter what. And for some miraculous reason at age 11 the floppy ear went up and stayed up. So I got to enjoy seeing him with both ears up for a year. :shocked: So ya never really know hehe


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

I love her ears  I think shes amazing the way she is


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yup. . . there's something really :wub: about a soft-eared German Shepherd.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the soft ears match their soft hearts. Such loving dogs.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

She is beautiful!! 

Perfection is boring.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

bianca said:


> Awww she is beautiful :wub:
> 
> I also have a soft eared girl and used to be a bit upset when people would assume she is a mix. But now to be honest I wouldn't have her any other way, it adds to her character


I LOVE the Molly!

One of my most favorite dogs at work is a soft-eared GSD. He's got the best "I just want to play and play and play" attitudes.
Just love him.

Don't worry about the mix thing. I still get that and my girl's ears are upright.
Dogs many times are smarter than humans.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh, I think she's lovely!

And don't you think upright ears are overrated, anyway?


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

She is beautiful! I have a 4.5 year old mixed breed who's ears did the same thing until she was about 1.5 years old. She is a corgi mix, I think. We went on vacation for a week and had to take her to a kennel. When we got back her ears were up and have been up ever since. I think the week of being alert did it. I could have really cared less though.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My husband was kind of disappointed when Stosh's ear came up- he was hoping he would keep the one up one down look. You have a gorgeous girl and her ears only add to her personality


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

She's beautiful. Like everyone said, ears up or down, doesn't take away from her at all. People ask me if mine is pure all the time because hes black.


----------



## Exocet77 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yup, we don't even notice or worry about it any longer. Same as always, when she gets really alert or excited they will go up, but other then that they stay down. 

Although it did erk me a little when halfway through our obedience training when she got excited with the other dogs her ears went up. One of the instructors came over and said "wow, she really looks like a pure gsd with her ears up"... Grrrr...


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

If people ask if she is a mix, say this with a straight face: "Yes, German shepherd/Alsatian mix." :rofl:

Your dog has a lovely head and very nice, classic, moderate structure. Her color and pigment are gorgeous and very rich.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, she's gorgeous! Besides, there's no such thing as perfection.


----------



## kirstenv (Apr 16, 2012)

*ears not up at 14 months*

i have the same thing with my GSD puppy. He is huge, has lion sized paws, most amazing personality, but his ears are not up. they have flopped up and down over the months, but never stayed up. except on the odd occassion when he is sleeping. but i love him and adore him. dont even worry about his ears not coming up. his ears are his trade mark. so dont worry. just adore him. there are other GSDs who have floppy ears


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't feel too badly. My old girl Rio, may she rest in peace had beautiful ears from the time that I rescued her. They were up and very erect, but then one day she had a hematoma and for the rest of her life she had 1 ear and 1 ear down.

With my current girl I am very careful about not letting her stick her head of a car window. I really think that may have caused Rio's hematoma.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Your pictures are great..Tessa has 1 1/2 ears up... we tried taping and gluing..finally gave up..Love her the way she is..


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My GSD is a faded saddle back, long haired, big boy. Nobody ever believes me when I say he is a GSD. I don't understand why they'd think I'd lie. 

Is there some type of government assistance program given to only those with AKC registered GSDs? Or perhaps a tax write off that I'm not aware of?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Geeheim said:


> She's gorgeous ears up or not!



I agree!


----------



## lorriekirby (Jul 18, 2005)

She's a beautiful girl. Never say never! I posted a bit ago that my dog's ears came up at about 6 years of age! I love the GSD's ears. They are always to expressive and are good for laughs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Exocet77 said:


> Yup, we don't even notice or worry about it any longer. Same as always, when she gets really alert or excited they will go up, but other then that they stay down.
> 
> Although it did erk me a little when halfway through our obedience training when she got excited with the other dogs her ears went up. One of the instructors came over and said "wow, she really looks like a pure gsd with her ears up"... Grrrr...



She's a pretty girl, and you can see great expression in her. 

You should have bitten the instructor, that would teach her not to make stupid comments about someone's dog. (I know that isn't possible, but sometimes dogs do have a much better answer for things than we do.)


----------



## Paips (Jul 21, 2012)

i wouldnt give up if shes only a yr old. My female was a yr i used the inserts with Torbot glue kept them in for 3 mos ,advise from my breeder, and now they are up 99% of the time . She sumtimes gets lazy and they are all over the place but much improved for sure.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

It took Jolene my GSD/Sheltie/husky mix 6 years for ears to sometimes stand up. Most of the time the tips flop over. She looks goofy when her ears stand up. The snow picture is what Jolene likes to do. It took her a long time to darken up as much as your dog. 5 years!


----------



## Silver Black sable (Aug 29, 2012)

bear never keeps his ears up they arent floppy but he always lays his ears down unless i have his toy or something like that


----------

